
SEC Chairman Wants to Let More Main Street Investors in on Private Deals - collinf
https://www.wsj.com/articles/sec-chairman-wants-to-let-more-main-street-investors-in-on-private-deals-1535648208
======
justinzollars
This is great news for startups

